

Show HN: GTD, ToDo Lists & Timer under the 1 roof (iOS app) - semerda
http://www.gsdfaster.com/#showhn

======
thetrumanshow
Great looking app! Minor nit: the free version's name doesn't quite fit the
personality of the rest of the page.

~~~
semerda
Thank you for the compliment (I am the developer of the app). The FREE version
is many many versions outdated inc. the name. The paid version will be going
Freemium soon so everyone can experience the new UI/UX and features free of
charge.

------
dbirulia
Great App! There are a lot of productivity apps out there, but most of them
are overloaded with useless functionalities, this one seems to be very simple
and solves the major needs. Let us know once Freemium version is out.

